# Probleme mit Adobe CS3



## Gunah (8. September 2008)

Wir haben folgendes Problem auf der Arbeit mit der Master Collection.

Wir bekommen es auf keinen Rechner richtig zum laufen...
An dem Ersten Rechner lässt sich alles installieren, sagt aber kein Fehler.
Aber Programme wie InDesign usw. Starten nicht sondern stehen nur im Taskmanager. (hier bei ist es egal welches OS von MS getestet mit - WinXP Pro, WinXP x64, WinVista (x86&x64) überall das gleiche, die Treiber waren alles die neusten. (hier glauben wir das es daran liegt das der Rechner mehr als 4GB hat)

An einem anderen Rechner funktioniert wiederum alles...

Bei einem anderen Rechner dauert die Installation am Längsten, aber schlägt Trotzdem Fehl...
Er sagt  das er alles installiert... aber eigtl ist kein installiert (am schluss) [Vista HomePremium x86, an diesem NB werden wir es bald mit XP mal versuchen was es da für Probleme gibt]

das komische ist aber das in den LogDateien vom System oder von Adobe CS3 keinerlei Fehlermeldungen drin stehen.

Lösung vorschläge oder bestätigungen der Fehler würden uns sehr weiterhelfen...


----------



## aermel (25. September 2008)

Habe genau dasselbe Problem.

VISTA 32, 2GB

Zunächst Installationsversuch CS3, die meisten Anwendungen liefen, bis auf Acrobat. Mehrere neue Installationsversuche.

Schließlich arbeit am flexnet-service, Neuinstallation (aus Übermut?) versucht auf Partition D (was der Installer anbietet!), da ja CS3 riesig Platz belegt und ich gerne C davon verschont hätte.

Danach Effekt wie oben: Alle Anwendungen liefern einen Prozess im Taskmanager, aber sonst passiert nichts.

Deinstallation, CS-Clean auch für D, und jetzt kommts:

Komplette C aus Image (Acronis) zurückgespielt auf Stand VOR jedem Adobe-Installationsversuch, neue Installation CS3 und wieder derselbe Effekt: Anwendungen starten nicht, allerdings Prozess im Taskmanager sichtbar.

Das würde bedeuten, ein Problem irgendwo außerhalb Partition C?

Dankbar für jede Idee


----------



## Gunah (25. September 2008)

haben es nun zum laufen bekommen...

und zwar morgens Rechner angemacht und DreamWeaver gestartet.

und abends kontrolliert, dort war dann das Fenster mit Aktivieren, durch geführt, die Nacht über angelassen und wieder geschaut es wurde aktiviert und alle Programme starten nun ?
mit WTF kann man es irgendwie ambesten...

naja Adobe ist sowieso, son komischer Laden, kaufen andere Firmen auf um bessere Alternative vom Markt zu nehmen, und können, dann ja eh machen, was Sie wollen...

Ich hoffe das GIMP/Krita/Xara Xtreme (alles opensource) nutze so auch schon GIMP zum earbeiten, da ich die Politik nach außen hin von Adobe zum Kotzen finde


----------



## bokay (27. September 2008)

Gunah hat gesagt.:


> (hier glauben wir das es daran liegt das der Rechner mehr als 4GB hat)



Kann nicht sein. Ich verwende auch die Master-suite und zwar auf einem Rechner mit 8GB Ram. Läuft auf WinXP 64bit. Hatte weder beim Installieren noch je beim arbeiten Probleme.


----------

